# hi all....fire alarm engineer looking for a job, thanks for looking



## IfUrGnaDoIt (Jul 21, 2008)

hello, newbie here!

Me and my partner are looking to move to Dubai in the next year or so. She works for a law firm and can get transferred there with 6 months paid accommodation. I have been looking for jobs and haven’t come across any yet. I am a fire alarm engineer with 6 years experience. I have worked as a maintenance/ call out engineer and now working as a commissioning engineer. I have worked on many different systems, and have worked for a world wide company for the 6 years. If any one has any ideas where I could look I would really appreciate your help. Thank you


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

there are many websites dedicated to advertise jobs specifically for engineers, some of them have been posted here on the forum, why don't you try doing a search on the forum and see what you come up with? other job sites I have come across (not focused only on engineers though) are gulftalent.com and monster gulf.

good luck with your search!


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi

Try bayt.com - another search engine. You can post your CV on this one and the ones dizzyizzy has mentioned too.

Some agencies that it might be worth contacting are BBT, Charterhouse and Capita Recruitment. We recruit for similar engineering roles and I'm in contact with them regularly. 

Good luck!

KP


----------



## IfUrGnaDoIt (Jul 21, 2008)

thanks for the replys, i will take a look at the sites mentioned. thanks again


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Try google as well. Just type in your job title and the location, for e.g 'commission manager Dubai'. It should hopefully bring up a few vacancies and point you in the direction of recruitment agencies specialising in your field, that you could then contact.

Best of luck with the search.


----------

